# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Видеосъёмка свадеб, юбилеев и других торжеств.

## vocm

Видеосъёмка свадеб, юбилеев и других торжеств. Монтаж динамичного свадебного фильма на 1,2 часа  (при этом отдаётся черновой вариант) или полного варианта на 3 часа. Индивидуальный подход. Профессионально! Доступные цены! УНП 191040796. МТС 8(029)553-58-10, Велком 8(044)781-21-57, Лайф 8(025)621-11-85. Примеры работ смотрите: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD3ahoCOqN4&feature=share&list=ULTD3ahoCOq  N4

----------

